# Nikon D5100....talk to me



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Thinking about upgrading my trusty Nikon D40 for a D5100.

Views is it worth it????


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

i'am in exactly the same boat buddy. Went to jessops the other day and was tempted. plus the lense i got now would fit. Might wait for the 5200 to come out. the 3100 and 5100 just feel a bit flimsy to me.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Hummm would explain the reason they are doing cash back on them then...

I am and have never been one of those that must have the latest model....thinking it will be a good upgrade from the old D40??


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

So nobody got any advice on the D5100?


----------



## Bigcheese1664 (Mar 25, 2012)

I was looking at the D5100 a few months back and was very tempted until I read about the Live View having a tendency to use to much battery power, yes, there are ways around this with battery grips etc, but that was not what I was after. If your not in a rush wait till the D5200.


----------



## vxripper (Nov 20, 2012)

I got one  no issues what so ever. I love it. Would deffo recommend it.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Nick if you can pick one cheap they are a great little dslr camera:thumb:

Image quality will be better than your D40 but build quality won't, somthing you may wish to consider.


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thinking of a camera for Christmas but its mind boggling. So many to choose from. This is another one for me to consider.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Nick if you can pick one cheap they are a great little dslr camera:thumb:
> 
> Image quality will be better than your D40 but build quality won't, somthing you may wish to consider.


You saying that the 5100 is not well built???


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

nick_mcuk said:


> You saying that the 5100 is not well built???


No i'm just saying in comparison to the D40 it will feel like a plastic toy!


----------



## vxripper (Nov 20, 2012)

I had a D40 before my D5100 Nd I think that the build quality has improved on a vast scale!


----------

